# Incontinence vs. Spay Incontinence



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Our 2 year old female has had 5-10 instances of incontinence over the past two years.

She was spayed at 10 months; her first heat was just coming on at the time of surgery.

She is only has this incontinence when she is in a deep sleep and infrequently. 

Is this an exhaustion type incontinence or a typical case of spay incontinence?


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting question. My friend has a 2 yo boy neutered at 6 months who sometimes pees the bed too when he is extremely exhausted. That, and the fact that your pup was a bit older when spayed makes me think it's being super tired, not spay the spay surgery, that's causing the bed wetting. I could, of course, be wrong, but just my interpretation.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our female also has incontinence from time to time. Her peeing usually happens when she's napping though, not in a deep sleep. 

It usually happens when she is SUPER tired, from a long day of running the fields or swimming. i.e. more than everyday normal Vizsla activity. Though sometimes it just happens, even when she hasn't run a lot - so who knows why it's occurring.

To help I take her outside often for potty breaks when she's run a lot.

We have found this product helpful to protect our sofa - which is normally where it happens. I'm pretty sure they make them for the bed too - to protect your covers. These blankets are attractive, waterproof, come in a variety of colors and even better, THEY WORK!

http://www.mambeblankets.com/


----------



## chapmanj9 (Oct 19, 2012)

My almost 2 yr old has done this a few times and both have been when she was really tired. I might take her to the vet anyway as over the last 2-3 months she seems to pee like a boy dog, only letting some urine out and stopping to pee a couple of times, where prior to that she would go all at once. I'll post a response once we see the vet


----------



## chapmanj9 (Oct 19, 2012)

We saw the vet on 7/29 and he thought it sounded like a UTI so he gave us amoxicillin to give Cali for 7 days. She didn't have a single accident while on the meds. The culture and urinalysis came back negative. I hate to think it was the placebo effect. The day after she finished the meds she had an accident on our bed and then had two more in the last few days so it sounds like we're heading back to the vet again and either do blood work or try the incontinence medicine


----------



## buckshot85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Our Gracie, 3.5 years old, too had this usually when she was wore out. Lately it seems like it can happen anytime. I really do not want to start any full time meds. I was told having her spayed could cause this. Of course the vet said no way. Who do you believe??????? She also will occasionally leave what appears to be anal sac fluid on our lap. Usually about a dime size. Not near as often as the pee though. Very frustrated.


----------



## trentbarter (Jul 13, 2018)

My girl does this as well when she is sleeping. Started a few weeks ago and she was desexed about a year ago. Will have to take her to the vet, though sounds like it's common.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

